# Harmony of Resurrection Accounts



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Mar 31, 2013)

Could someone help me in understanding better the harmony of these passages following the resurrection.

*Matthew 19: 1-10* reads:

After the Sabbath, at dawn on the first day of the week, Mary Magdalene and the other Mary went to look at the tomb.

There was a violent earthquake, for an angel of the Lord came down from heaven and, going to the tomb, rolled back the stone and sat on it. His appearance was like lightning, and his clothes were white as snow. The guards were so afraid of him that they shook and became like dead men.

The angel said to the women, "Do not be afraid, for I know that you are looking for Jesus, who was crucified. He is not here; he has risen, just as he said. Come and see the place where he lay. Then go quickly and tell his disciples: 'He has risen from the dead and is going ahead of you into Galilee. There you will see him.' Now I have told you."

So the women hurried away from the tomb, afraid yet filled with joy, and ran to tell his disciples. 9Suddenly Jesus met them. "Greetings," he said. They came to him, clasped his feet and worshiped him. Then Jesus said to them, "Do not be afraid. Go and tell my brothers to go to Galilee; there they will see me."

*Mark 16: 1-14* reads:

When the Sabbath was over, Mary Magdalene, Mary the mother of James, and Salome bought spices so that they might go to anoint Jesus' body. Very early on the first day of the week, just after sunrise, they were on their way to the tomb and they asked each other, "Who will roll the stone away from the entrance of the tomb?"

But when they looked up, they saw that the stone, which was very large, had been rolled away. As they entered the tomb, they saw a young man dressed in a white robe sitting on the right side, and they were alarmed.

"Don't be alarmed," he said. "You are looking for Jesus the Nazarene, who was crucified. He has risen! He is not here. See the place where they laid him. But go, tell his disciples and Peter, 'He is going ahead of you into Galilee. There you will see him, just as he told you.' "

Trembling and bewildered, the women went out and fled from the tomb. They said nothing to anyone, because they were afraid.

When Jesus rose early on the first day of the week, he appeared first to Mary Magdalene, out of whom he had driven seven demons. She went and told those who had been with him and who were mourning and weeping. When they heard that Jesus was alive and that she had seen him, they did not believe it.

Afterward Jesus appeared in a different form to two of them while they were walking in the country. These returned and reported it to the rest; but they did not believe them either.

Later Jesus appeared to the Eleven as they were eating; he rebuked them for their lack of faith and their stubborn refusal to believe those who had seen him after he had risen.

*Luke 24: 1-12* reads:

On the first day of the week, very early in the morning, the women took the spices they had prepared and went to the tomb. They found the stone rolled away from the tomb, but when they entered, they did not find the body of the Lord Jesus. While they were wondering about this, suddenly two men in clothes that gleamed like lightning stood beside them. In their fright the women bowed down with their faces to the ground, but the men said to them, "Why do you look for the living among the dead? He is not here; he has risen! Remember how he told you, while he was still with you in Galilee: 'The Son of Man must be delivered into the hands of sinful men, be crucified and on the third day be raised again.' " Then they remembered his words.

When they came back from the tomb, they told all these things to the Eleven and to all the others. It was Mary Magdalene, Joanna, Mary the mother of James, and the others with them who told this to the apostles. But they did not believe the women, because their words seemed to them like nonsense. Peter, however, got up and ran to the tomb. Bending over, he saw the strips of linen lying by themselves, and he went away, wondering to himself what had happened.

*John 20: 1-9* reads:

Early on the first day of the week, while it was still dark, Mary Magdalene went to the tomb and saw that the stone had been removed from the entrance. So she came running to Simon Peter and the other disciple, the one Jesus loved, and said, "They have taken the Lord out of the tomb, and we don't know where they have put him!"

So Peter and the other disciple started for the tomb. Both were running, but the other disciple outran Peter and reached the tomb first. He bent over and looked in at the strips of linen lying there but did not go in. Then Simon Peter, who was behind him, arrived and went into the tomb. He saw the strips of linen lying there, as well as the burial cloth that had been around Jesus' head. The cloth was folded up by itself, separate from the linen. Finally the other disciple, who had reached the tomb first, also went inside. He saw and believed. (They still did not understand from Scripture that Jesus had to rise from the dead.)


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## SinnerSavedByChrist (Apr 4, 2013)

Same! Been thinking over this since Easter. 

Thanks brethren


----------



## Phil D. (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's one viable scenario: Greenleaf's Harmony of the Resurrection Accounts


----------



## SolaSaint (Apr 4, 2013)

Chris,

They are four seperate historical accounts of the resurrection. They don't have to be identical, for if they were we would hear cries of collusion from the lefties. In no way do they contradict each other. What is your main concern on this issue?


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 4, 2013)

There is an old book (forget the author) called _Easter Enigma_ which does a fine job of reconciling the accounts. I read it about a decade ago, but I think the book is probably mid-20th century.

*Update:* After searching, the author is apparently John Wenham, and the book was republished in 2005. You can find lots of new and used copies here:

http://www.bookfinder.com/search/?a...the%20resurrection%20accounts%20in%20conflict


----------



## Tyrese (Apr 5, 2013)

If you don't have a lot of time to do a lot of reading, here's a good sermon by David Chanski that may be helpful for you. SermonAudio.com - Media Player


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 5, 2013)

Why harmonize? Ask yourself why the author chose the details. Historiography is wrought with authorial license to make a point. I think we tend to expect scripture to be a sanitized history account which has never existed in literature.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 5, 2013)

Alfred Edersheim adopts a low-key approach that has much to commend it.

http://www.ccel.org/ccel/edersheim/lifetimes.x.xvii.html


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 5, 2013)

I believe Justin Taylor is putting something about this into print relatively soon...


----------



## kappazei (Apr 6, 2013)

The fact that the details are 'frayed', as it were, lends cred. that they are real eye-witness accounts.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions and comments, all.


SolaSaint said:


> Chris,
> They are four seperate historical accounts of the resurrection. They don't have to be identical, for if they were we would hear cries of collusion from the lefties. In no way do they contradict each other. What is your main concern on this issue?



Mark 16: 1-14 reads:

When the Sabbath was over, Mary Magdalene, Mary the mother of James, and Salome bought spices so that they might go to anoint Jesus' body. Very early on the first day of the week, just after sunrise, they were on their way to the tomb and they asked each other, "Who will roll the stone away from the entrance of the tomb?"

But when they looked up, they saw that the stone, which was very large, had been rolled away. As they entered the tomb, they saw a young man dressed in a white robe sitting on the right side, and they were alarmed.

"Don't be alarmed," he said. "You are looking for Jesus the Nazarene, who was crucified. He has risen! He is not here. See the place where they laid him. But go, tell his disciples and Peter, 'He is going ahead of you into Galilee. There you will see him, just as he told you.' "

Trembling and bewildered, the women went out and fled from the tomb. *They said nothing to anyone, because they were afraid.*

compared with:

Luke 24: 1-12 reads:

On the first day of the week, very early in the morning, the women took the spices they had prepared and went to the tomb. They found the stone rolled away from the tomb, but when they entered, they did not find the body of the Lord Jesus. While they were wondering about this, suddenly two men in clothes that gleamed like lightning stood beside them. In their fright the women bowed down with their faces to the ground, but the men said to them, "Why do you look for the living among the dead? He is not here; he has risen! Remember how he told you, while he was still with you in Galilee: 'The Son of Man must be delivered into the hands of sinful men, be crucified and on the third day be raised again.' " Then they remembered his words.

When they came back from the tomb, *they told all these things to the Eleven and to all the others.*

compared with:

John 20: 1-9 reads:

Early on the first day of the week, while it was still dark, Mary Magdalene went to the tomb and saw that the stone had been removed from the entrance. So she came running to Simon Peter and the other disciple, the one Jesus loved, and said, *"They have taken the Lord out of the tomb, and we don't know where they have put him!"*

These are some of the passages that I'm seeking to understand better. I don't assume a contradiction at all. I just want to better compare Scripture with Scripture.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Apr 7, 2013)

A5pointer said:


> Why harmonize? Ask yourself why the author chose the details. Historiography is wrought with authorial license to make a point.


I do not doubt that they did, and all under the perfect guidance of the Spirit.



A5pointer said:


> I think we tend to expect scripture to be a sanitized history account which has never existed in literature.


I think you presume this attitude on my part when actually am convinced of the Westminsterian position on the Scriptures. I am simply attempting to compare Scripture with Scripture and to search them the better that I am be more equipped to handle His Word more ably. I'm certainly not out looking for any sanitized account.


----------

